
Tech C.E.O.s Are in Love with Their Principal Doomsayer - chablent
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/11/09/business/yuval-noah-harari-silicon-valley.html
======
ohiovr
Why wouldn’t they be? He told their story before it unfolds. But he isn’t
their doomsayer. He is their prophet.

------
thomasjames
"Profound."

